# How do the rhinestones fall into place using a stencil?



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

So i was watching this video:
Rhinestone Systems

From rhinestone systems and it seems so easy but i wonder how in the world do the rhinestone fall into places right side up?


----------



## CyberSultan (Aug 25, 2008)

As rhinestones are rounded on one side and flat on the other, rhinestones will lock into the template if the flat side goes into the hole (whereas they don't if they go in rounded side first). Pour or brush enough rhinestones across a template and you will find that they easily fall into the correct position.


----------



## Boomerbabe (Sep 5, 2009)

Craig does make it seem so easy, and they do fall into the holes right side up (mostly) just like magic. There is a little bit of a learning curve - mostly getting the holes the proper size in the stencil for whatever size stones you are using, not too big and not too small and finding the sweet spot on cutter pressure. Speed is slowed down on the cutter as the stencil material is thick and it is best to use a 60 degree blade. But once you have that all figured out, it goes really smoothly. I have this system and I love it. I am sure that other more experienced "stoners" will chime in here as well. Lots of great info on this forum.


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

Having the circle sizes cut just a fraction of a mm larger will help the stones, fall in more easily, I have to emphasize that the Shur-Line Trim & Touch-Up Pad works like magic! Although, once I watched it carefully, I could see that the little bristles simply knock out any stones that land upside down in the holes but do not affect the ones that are right side up. Thus, as you keep brushing the stones, the pattern will keep filling up correctly with the stones and you will only need to manually fix a few. Here's a link to the brush:

Shur-Line Trim and Touch-Up Pad


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

netpox said:


> So i was watching this video:
> Rhinestone Systems
> 
> From rhinestone systems and it seems so easy but i wonder how in the world do the rhinestone fall into places right side up?


Thanks for posting this question!

I've seen the same thing in videos and even demonstrated at tradeshows and I've always wondered how the rhinestones knew which way to fall into the template holes


----------



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

thanks guys...how would you do 2 or 3 colors?


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

dIFFERENT SIZE HOLES/STONES, The large are brushed in first as they wont fit into smaller holes...thats how I understand it anyway.


----------



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

Oh ok..yea that's what i figured. Does anyone know any tricks of doing 2 or more colors with the same rhinestone sizes?


----------



## netpox (Aug 3, 2009)

Rodney said:


> Thanks for posting this question!
> 
> I've seen the same thing in videos and even demonstrated at tradeshows and I've always wondered how the rhinestones knew which way to fall into the template holes


Yea its weird because when i take rhinestones and just throw them on a table they're all different..half are upside down.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

netpox said:


> Oh ok..yea that's what i figured. Does anyone know any tricks of doing 2 or more colors with the same rhinestone sizes?


To get the best answers, you may want to start a new topic with a new title that relates to this updated question


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

netpox said:


> Oh ok..yea that's what i figured. Does anyone know any tricks of doing 2 or more colors with the same rhinestone sizes?


If your lucky enough to have a young sister,daughter/freind with small nimble fingers...


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

The material cut for the rhinestone holes has thousands and thousands of micro fairies grabbing and aligning the rhinestones. When you apply the transfer tape, this temporarily stuns the fairies who release the rhinestone for your transfer. Make sure you get no fairies on the transfer tape because the heat application will kill them and we all know fairies are very difficult to cultivate.

Seriously Digital Art Solutions even has a rhinestone stenciling system that eases the multi color rhinestone problem. Looks like you can do some very complex designs with it. Saw it at an ISS show. Contact them for more info or visit Rhinestone Template & Heat Transfer System. 

I do NOT work for them nor do I have the system, but it looks quite promising and I did see it demonstrated at the show and it make the process, sans fairies, look very easy. Of course, looks can be deceiving. 

Brice


----------



## mycraftytoys (Feb 20, 2008)

I do have the system and they have frames for help with multi colors. You can do several templates with the same size stones and use the frame system and you have prefect registeration everytime. Love my system and I do not work for DAS only spend way to much money with them


----------



## brice (Mar 10, 2010)

Good to hear. I'm considering it if rhinestones begins to be a significant part of my business.


----------



## lizziemaxine (Nov 14, 2007)

brice said:


> The material cut for the rhinestone holes has thousands and thousands of micro fairies grabbing and aligning the rhinestones. When you apply the transfer tape, this temporarily stuns the fairies who release the rhinestone for your transfer. Make sure you get no fairies on the transfer tape because the heat application will kill them and we all know fairies are very difficult to cultivate.
> 
> 
> 
> Brice


That's funny and probably true.


----------

